# Tire/Rim question



## Franktown Farms (Feb 17, 2021)

I am restoring a 8n and was curious when everyone paints their rims...before tires are put on or after. I didn’t want to mess up with all the time involved prepping and painting only to scuff rims up putting on tires. Curious how y’all do it. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd paint them first and touch them up later. The paint will give you some protection against rust on the inside.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

pogobill said:


> I'd paint them first and touch them up later. The paint will give you some protection against rust on the inside.


I agree with pogobill 100%


----------

